# BP.net's Guide to Ball Python Morphs > Dominant & Codominant Morphs >  Lemonback

## JLC

Very similar in appearance to the Fire, the Lemonback is also a co-dominant morph that produces the Black Eyed Leucistic in its super form.  Lemonbacks are considered to be a separate morph from the Fire, though.  They have a headspot that the Fires do not have, and the combo morphs created are also said to look different from the same combo done with Fire.  Lemonbacks were proven out by Chad Brown at Pro Exotics.


Albey - Albey Scholl


Albey - Albey Scholl


Albey - Albey Scholl


Albey - Albey Scholl


Louis Kirkland


Louis Kirkland


Louis Kirkland

A huge Thank You to all our contributors! 
Albey's Too Cool Reptiles
Cornerstone Reptiles

All images used with expressed consent of their owners.
If you have an image on this page and would like your website included in the contributor list, please send me a link and I will add it.
If you would like to change or add your full name to your photo attribution, please let me know.
If you would like to add a photo to this collection or any other, please contact me via PM.
Thank you!!

----------

